# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2016



## Gilmet (1 Set 2016 às 03:07)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Set 2016 às 03:11)

Boas,

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte aqui na Lagoa. Não estava nada a espera...

@Orion, confirmas o mesmo por PDL?


----------



## Afgdr (1 Set 2016 às 12:05)

Bom dia,

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.








Os avisos meteorológicos para os Grupos Ocidental e Central foram atualizados.


----------



## Windmill (1 Set 2016 às 12:42)

Afgdr disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.
> 
> ...


Confirmo o mesmo pela ilha da Graciosa.
Céu limpo com sol abrasador e não corre nem uma aragem....
Está dificil chover por aqui. Ha mais de um mês que andamos nisto, e não muda  livraaaaaa!
Nem parece que vem aí tempestade.


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2016 às 17:35)

Afgdr disse:


> @Orion, confirmas o mesmo por PDL?



Confirmo e acrescento que a estação do aeroporto também acumulou alguma chuvita.


----------



## LMCG (1 Set 2016 às 18:22)

PE da Boca da Vereda na ilha das FLORES: vento máximo durante os últimos 7 dias...






Por enquanto pelas Flores a situação ainda está muito calma.
O vento máximo ronda os *40 km/h*.

LMCG


----------



## LMCG (1 Set 2016 às 18:32)

No Grupo Central a "pasmaceira" ainda é maior... o vento máximo tem rondado nas últimas horas os *20 km/h*!

PE Terras do Canto na ilha do Pico: vento máximo nos últimos 7 dias...






LMCG


----------



## LMCG (1 Set 2016 às 18:42)

No Grupo Oriental até mete dó! O vento máximo tem rondado na última hora os *10 km/h*!

PE dos Graminhais na ilha de São Miguel: vento máximo nos últimos 7 dias...






LMCG


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2016 às 18:54)

Pelo sim, pelo não, decidi especar o meu anemómetro, não vá não aguentar... Lolol

Cá está o update  




 A ver o que é que vou registar, esta zona é muito abrigada ao vento de quadrante sul...
Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2016 às 19:04)

Só um pequeno off topic, alguém já viu a CMTV por aí? Lolol



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2016 às 20:15)

Pois, algumas nuvens muito interessantes  desde cúmulos, cúmulos congestus, estratos e nimbustratos... Grande cenário.


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2016 às 20:17)

Chuva em aproximação e parece ser razoável


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2016 às 21:46)

As primeiras ondas (_swells_) associadas ao Gastão começam a chegar


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2016 às 23:53)

Possa!!! Sigo com 24°c a esta hora e a maior calmaria de todos os tempos... Humidade 100%, quase que diria 120% se fosse possível... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2016 às 00:17)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se no geral limpo, por vezes pouco nublado.

Segue-se a tabela referente às temperaturas registadas no período entre 17/08/2016 e 31/08/2016, completando assim a tabela anteriormente postada referente à mesma variável no período entre 01/08/2016 e 16/08/2016 (consultar aqui). Na última coluna estão as temperaturas máximas mais altas registadas no mês de Agosto para todas as estações.

Realcei a amarelo todas as temperaturas iguais ou superiores a 28,0ºC e a laranja a única temperatura que superou os 30ºC.








É de realçar a máxima registada nas Lajes no dia 17, que atingiu os *30,4ºC*, a maior temperatura registada até agora neste Verão nas estações meteorológicas do IPMA aqui nos Açores, superando os *30,0ºC* registados no dia 30 de Julho na estação do Aeroporto João Paulo II, em Ponta Delgada.



Segue-se mais uma tabela com todas as máximas registadas iguais ou superiores a 28,0ºC no mesmo período a que diz respeito a tabela anterior, estando as mesmas por ordem decrescente.









AJJ disse:


> Vai dizendo como é que as coisas estão por aí.



A Tempestade Tropical Gaston vai afetar de forma significativa os Grupos Ocidental e Central, enquanto no Grupo Oriental não são esperadas condições adversas. Mas vou seguir o tempo por aqui e vou postando o mais relevante, que não deve ser nada de significativo, em comparação com as ilhas que vão ser afetadas.


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2016 às 00:21)

Partilho convosco a previsão do tempo por ilhas para amanhã, postada na página de Facebook da Delegação Regional dos Açores do IPMA.




Alguém sabe se a RTP Açores vai emitir diretos a acompanhar o evoluir da situação? É que em tempestades anteriores e noutras situações de mau tempo a RTP Açores transmitiu diretos. Como costumam fazer estas transmissões especiais, julgo que amanhã as devem fazer.


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2016 às 00:35)

Pelo menos é o que dizem por aí, mas francamente não me vou guiar muito por aí... Isto para o central claro... Central vai ser o desânimo de muita gente... Os modelos todos que saíram às 18z são enormes flops....


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 01:28)

PE Boca da Vereda nas *FLORES*

Rajada máxima até às 0h20m: 17,1m/s = *61,56 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 01:33)

PE Terras do Canto no *PICO*

Rajada máxima até às 0h30m: 12,6m/s = *45,36 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 01:36)

PE Serra do Cume na *TERCEIRA*

Rajada máxima até às 0h30m: 7,7m/s = *27,72 km/h*


----------



## Knyght (2 Set 2016 às 01:39)

Afgdr disse:


> Alguém sabe se a RTP Açores vai emitir diretos a acompanhar o evoluir da situação? É que em tempestades anteriores e noutras situações de mau tempo a RTP Açores transmitiu diretos. Como costumam fazer estas transmissões especiais, julgo que amanhã as devem fazer.



Não creio que venha a ser uma situação de muito alarmismo. Está a se desfazer bem.


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 01:40)

PE Graminhais em *SÃO MIGUEL*

Rajada máxima até às 0h30m (últimas horas): 3,6m/s = *12,96 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 01:44)

PE Pico da Urze em *SÃO JORGE*

Rajada máxima até às 0h40m: 8,8m/s = *31,68 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 01:48)

PE Figueiral em *SANTA MARIA*

Rajada máxima até às 0h40m: 2,3m/s = *8,28 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 01:52)

Quanto aos colegas do Faial amanhã coloco informação... hoje esqueci-me da dongle da VESTAS no escritório... só trouxe a da ENERCON!

Quanto aos colegas da Graciosa... paciência o parque da YOUNICOS ainda não está operacional!

Quanto aos eventuais colegas do Corvo... a torre meteorológica que tínhamos na ilha veio abaixo com o vento durante o famoso temporal do dia 13 de Fevereiro de 2014!


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2016 às 02:02)

lserpa disse:


> Pelo menos é o que dizem por aí, mas francamente não me vou guiar muito por aí... Isto para o central claro... Central vai ser o desânimo de muita gente... Os modelos todos que saíram às 18z são enormes flops....
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Diverte-te com as probabilidades 

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at2+shtml/233206.shtml?tswind120#contents


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2016 às 02:45)

No GC parece haver uma linha de instabilidade em desenvolvimento. Há muito ar seco em altitude que tem impossibilitado um melhor desenvolvimento. Já choveu de forma fraca.

---

A intensidade da convecção continua a diminuir...






... mas chuva forte a muito forte continua a ser uma possibilidade para o GO.


----------



## criz0r (2 Set 2016 às 09:54)

Bom dia, imagem actual da Webcam da Fajã Grande nas Flores Grupo Ocidental,





Fonte: http://www.spotazores.com/cam/36/0


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 10:10)

PE Boca da Vereda nas *FLORES*

Rajada máxima até às 9h00m: 25,1m/s = *90,36 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 10:18)

PE Terras do Canto no *PICO*

Rajada máxima até às 9h10m: 28,8m/s = *103,68 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 10:22)

PE Pico da Urze em *SÃO JORGE*

Rajada máxima até às 9h20m: 20,5m/s = *73,8 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 10:25)

PE Serra do Cume na *TERCEIRA*

Rajada máxima até às 9h20m: 17,2m/s = *61,92 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 10:29)

PE Graminhais em *SÃO MIGUEL*

Rajada máxima até às 9h20m (últimas horas): 8,3m/s = *29,88 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 10:31)

PE Figueiral em *SANTA MARIA*

Rajada máxima até às 9h20m: 4,7m/s = *16,92 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 10:43)

Rajadas *superiores a 120 km/h* nos últimos minutos nas Flores!


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Set 2016 às 10:45)

O WU mostra os ensemble models a prever uma passagem mais fraca do que a prevista. Quando antes, há poucas horas, era provável que o centro da TS tivesse ventos da ordem dos 90 a 110 km/h, agora só deverá passar com cerca de 75 km/h. Parte desta passagem mais fraca deve-se à redução da velocidade de deslocação. Além disso, a rota mudou um pouco. Não passará exatamente por cima das Flores, de acordo com esta atualização (6 Z); Não sei se isto terá algum impacto efetivo nos ventos registados.


----------



## criz0r (2 Set 2016 às 10:46)

A coisa parece estar a intensificar um pouco nas Flores ao nível do vento e da agitação marítima, vê-se claramente na webcam o vento a "empurrar" literalmente as ondas para trás.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2016 às 11:17)

A principal zona de convecção está muito próxima das Flores.













> At 500 AM AST (0900 UTC), the center of Tropical Storm Gaston was located near latitude 38.5 North, longitude 34.5 West. Gaston is moving toward the east near 15 mph (24 km/h). An east-northeastward motion is expected by tonight. On the forecast track, the center of Gaston will move near the western Azores today, and pass north of the central Azores tonight.
> 
> Maximum sustained winds have decreased to near 65 mph (100 km/h) with higher gusts. Additional weakening is forecast during the next 36 hours, and Gaston is expected to become a remnant low on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2016 às 13:21)

Nada mudou. Vento, ondas e muita nebulosidade. A chuva continua a ser muito localizada. No Wunderground a estação das Flores é muito intermitente. O cenário atual é este:


----------



## criz0r (2 Set 2016 às 13:34)

Vento deve ter-se intensificado bastante nas Flores e o céu está bastante carregado,

http://www.spotazores.com/cam/36/0


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Set 2016 às 13:35)

Boa Tarde ...

Aqui pela Terceira o tempo permanece ameno e temos algum sol ... Apenas começou-se a sentir para o fim da manhã um ligeiro aumento do vento mas ainda nada de muito relevante ...


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 13:50)

PE Boca da Vereda nas *FLORES*

Rajada máxima até às 12h50m: 39,0m/s = *140,4 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 13:57)

PE Terras do Canto no *PICO*

Rajada máxima até às 12h50m: 50,8m/s = *182,88 km/h

Nota: a rajada de 182km/h foi apenas registada na torre nº1... terá sido um mini-tornado?*


----------



## criz0r (2 Set 2016 às 13:59)

Bem me parecia que as situação se tinha complicado pela ilha das Flores nos últimos minutos, e segundo consigo ver na Webcam chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2016 às 14:02)

LMCG disse:


> PE Boca da Vereda nas *FLORES*
> 
> Rajada máxima até às 12h50m: 39,0m/s = *140,4 km/h*


A que cota estão as torres? 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 14:02)

Rajada máxima outros PEs EDA:
São Jorge - 95 km/h
Terceira - 86 km/h
São Miguel - 39 km/h
Santa Maria - 26 km/h


----------



## criz0r (2 Set 2016 às 14:02)

LMCG disse:


> Nota: a rajada de 182km/h foi apenas registada na torre nº1... terá sido um mini-tornado?



No caso de ter ocorrido algo desse género terá sido um Tornado e não "Mini" Tornado.  Ainda assim não se pode descartar algum Tornado,Downburst etc numa situação destas.


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 14:04)

lserpa disse:


> A que cota estão as torres?
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Torre 1:
642m above sea level (ground)
47m above ground (anemometer)
= 689m

Torre 2:
631m above sea level (ground)
47m above ground (anemometer)
= 678m


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2016 às 14:07)

LMCG disse:


> PE Terras do Canto no *PICO*
> 
> Rajada máxima até às 12h50m: 50,8m/s = *182,88 km/h
> 
> Nota: a rajada de 182km/h foi apenas registada na torre nº1... terá sido um mini-tornado?*


Para definir algum evento tornádico é necessário perceber se houve uma rotação na direção do vento.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 14:09)

criz0r disse:


> No caso de ter ocorrido algo desse género terá sido um Tornado e não "Mini" Tornado.  Ainda assim não se pode descartar algum Tornado,Downburst etc numa situação destas.








Deves ter razão ...
Escrevi "mini" porque 133m ao lado a torre n.º2 não apanhou o fenómeno!


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2016 às 14:21)

Há pouco a convecção mais intensa estava na ponta sul da ilha das Flores:






Está-se agora na altura crítica.

No GC a orografia está a causar o aumento da nebulosidade. Está a ocorrer chuva fraca.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2016 às 14:43)

O floater da NOAA pifou. Passou a intervalos de 3 horas  O intervalo deles já é de 25 minutos e outros não são muito melhores: MPE, SAF... É tudo Near-Real Time... com 30 minutos de atraso no mínimo... 






No IPMA a solução não é muito melhor. Ou escolhe-se a mancha nebulosa que mal deixa perceber onde estão as ilhas ou o borrão do infravermelho a cores que faz ainda pior 

Mas enfim, sempre dá para ver os ziguezagues da tempestade...


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2016 às 15:09)

(Bóia das Flores)

A chuva (mais forte) continua a evadir as estações do IPMA (até às 13h).


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2016 às 15:24)

E aqui pelo faial um calor abafado já há algum vento moderado, o mar está agitado e o sol brilha entre as abertas que ainda são algumas


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2016 às 15:27)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu quase limpo e vento fraco.

Fizeram um direto no Jornal da Tarde da RTP Açores e deu para ver o vento e ondulação fortes que já se fazem sentir nas Flores.

Quem quiser acompanhar a passagem da Tempestade Tropical Gaston pelo Grupo Ocidental, pode utilizar as webcams do Spotazores e a webcam do Climaat.

*Webcams Spotazores

Vila do Corvo
*
http://www.spotazores.com/cam/30/0







*Lajes das Flores
*
http://www.spotazores.com/cam/36/0







*Santa Cruz das Flores
*
http://www.spotazores.com/cam/54/0





*

Webcam Climaat

Lajes das Flores
*
http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/WebCams/index2.htm






 (pelas 14h19)


Dá para ver por esta webcam que o mar está a galgar os muros do porto.

É de referir que as hora e a data presentes no canto superior direito das imagens desta webcam estão incorretas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Set 2016 às 15:46)

É impressão minha ou a tempestade está a ganhar convecção nos níveis altos??


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2016 às 15:53)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É impressão minha ou a tempestade está a ganhar convecção nos níveis altos??


A única imagem de jeito é do floater as 08:45 UTC...


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2016 às 15:55)

Nada fácil mas o melhor que consegui da ISS foi isto há alguns minutos atrás (o GOES-E não tem imagens a cores infelizmente):






Daqui a pouco estará disponível o compósito:

https://lance.modaps.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/index.php?project=aeronet&subset=Azores

https://lance.modaps.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=ARM_Azores



Dias Miguel disse:


> É impressão minha ou a tempestade está a ganhar convecção nos níveis altos??



Na generalidade, pequenos focos convectivos, mas de elevada intensidade, estão a encher a atmosfera média-alta com ar saturado/nuvens dificultando a definição do que é mais relevante. Para fazer isso só com um radar.

---




> SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...39.1N 32.0W
> ABOUT 180 MI...290 KM WNW OF FAIAL ISLAND IN THE CENTRAL AZORES
> ...



No presente rumo do Gastão, o GC deverá ser poupado (para desgosto de muitos certamente) à maioria da precipitação relevante.


----------



## Peterboss (2 Set 2016 às 15:59)

Começou a chuver com intensidade e enfraqueceu logo de seguida em Angra do Heroísmo


----------



## Peterboss (2 Set 2016 às 16:04)

Jornalista da CMTV diz que existe um aeroporto na Fajã Grande nas Flores LOOOOL
Pareceu-me o mesmo que a noticia da existência de um aeroporto em Angra do Heroísmo


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Set 2016 às 16:29)

Colegas, esta tempestade tropical é quase um furacão, só falta 6 km/h de vento médio para ser um furacão. É um facto que a tempestade se fortaleceu nas últimas 6 horas, em cerca de 10 km/h, para ventos constantes de cerca de 110 km/h. Não é decerto muito relevante, mas quando se tem em conta a previsível diminuição da intensidade, e nos chega uma informação exatamente contraditória, é para ter alguma cautela. A meu ver, está a ganhar mais expressão em altitude. Se não soubesse de nada e verificasse nas imagens de satélite as últimas 5horas, iria dizer que a tempestade está efetivamente a tornar-se mais forte. 
Nota para a previsão das 12z do WU, que apontava para 55 nós, ou seja, para 100 km/h às 12h, devendo diminuir até às 18 para 50 nós, ou seja, cerca de 90 km/h. Perante isto, traço intuitivamente 2 cenários: ou realmente a velocidade baixa 10 km/h, dos 110 para os 100, ou a "contra-tendência" continua a verificar-se por mais algumas horas.
De qualquer forma, acho muito importante os corvinos e os florentinos ficarem protegidos dentro das suas habitações, como medida de precaução. Se os ventos médios efetivamente alcançarem os 90 a 100 km/h, a situação é respeitável.
Como curiosidade, já verifiquei na bóia junto às Flores uma altura máxima de 8,27 metros. Provavelmente subirá além dos 11,5 metros calculados ontem.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2016 às 16:39)

A intensidade da convecção ficou significativamente menor (isto não exclui um novo agravamento). A distância não facilita a visualização mas vou usar o vapor de água para facilitar ao máximo (o VA da Eumetsat tem um intervalo de 3 horas sendo por isso inútil; infelizmente o floater da NOAA está excluído e o Eumetview é ainda uma treta):







A tempestade continua a perder intensidade e forma. É muito difícil discernir o núcleo mas é possível que se esteja esgueirar-se pelo canal Faial-Flores (previsão). O núcleo da tempestade parece estar mais rodeado de humidade. A zona com maior convectividade parece estar a rodar ligeiramente para norte continuando a afetar o GO.

Isto é o meu raciocínio. É possível que esteja errado.



> SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
> -----------------------------------------------
> MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...990 MB...29.24 INCHES



Ver-se-á a pressão nas Flores às 15h. A estação, supostamente, não estará muito longe do núcleo. Às 14h estava nos 1008 hPa. Longe dos 990hPa do núcleo às 15h.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Set 2016 às 16:40)

Sei que a imagem de satélite muitas vezes é enganadora quando se tenta imaginar uma trajetória deste tipo de fenómenos, mas cá para mim me parece que a trajetória está a querer mudar mais para o lado do grupo central, ou seja, parece estar um pouco mais a sul do que se julgava. Mas alguém que me esclareça sobre a trajetória exata, em comparação com a prevista?


----------



## criz0r (2 Set 2016 às 16:41)

Parece-me através da webcam da Vila do Corvo que o mar já há algum tempo galgou o paredão,

http://www.spotazores.com/cam/30/0

Entretanto nas Flores já mal consigo ver o mar,

http://www.spotazores.com/cam/36/0


----------



## Peterboss (2 Set 2016 às 16:52)

Poderá ter alguma coisa ou não haver com a tempestade mas foi registado a pouco como demonstra a imagem um sismo da escala 2.7 na freguesia do Cabo da Praia na Terceira...


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2016 às 16:53)

No Faial e Pico (pelo menos) já é possível ver as nuvens baixas-médias periféricas ao núcleo do Gastão:











(Lajes do Pico)






(Madalena do Pico)

Quem quiser tirar _pictures_ que aproveite agora 

Bóia das Flores:


----------



## criz0r (2 Set 2016 às 17:02)

Confirma-se, o mar já se "passeia" pelo pequeno paredão da Vila do Corvo.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2016 às 17:06)

... desapontante ...


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2016 às 17:24)

Não me tem sido possível acompanhar muito a situação por motivos profissionais

A discussion das 15utc

TROPICAL STORM GASTON DISCUSSION NUMBER 44
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL072016
1100 AM AST FRI SEP 02 2016

Data from a recent ASCAT overpass indicate that the storm
is a little stronger than previously estimated. The advisory
intensity is set to 60 kt based on the scatterometer winds.
Vertical shear over the system is currently around 20 kt and is
forecast to increase to near 30 kt within the next day or so, and
the cyclone will be moving over progressively cooler waters.
Weakening is forecast in agreement with the IVCN intensity model
consensus. Gaston should weaken to a remnant low before becoming
absorbed by a frontal system in 48 hours or less.

Based on the scatterometer data and conventional geostationary
satellite fixes, the motion is east-northeastward or 070/16.
Gaston should continue on an east-northeastward track, following the
flow on the south side of the mid-latitude westerlies, until
dissipation. The official track forecast is close to the
multi-model consensus TVCN.


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2016 às 17:38)

Nas últimas horas convecção tem diminuído de intensidade como já referiu o Orion


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2016 às 17:41)

Os ventos mais intensos estão aparentemente a sul/sudeste do centro

ASCAT 11:48z


----------



## Peterboss (2 Set 2016 às 18:29)

Aqui em Angra do Heroísmo encontra-se com sol, mas para sul o tempo está bastante carregado...


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2016 às 18:43)

Vince disse:


> Nas últimas horas convecção tem diminuído de intensidade como já referiu o Orion



Incrível como os americanos entortam/distorcem os mapas. Já com o Alex foi a mesma coisa (na altura abordámos isso).

Vou ignorar a inexistência das Flores e do Corvo... Nem simulam a distância real entre S. Miguel e a Terceira.

---

O Gastão está de tal forma desgastado que é difícil discernir a direção do núcleo. Parece que o pior já passou.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2016 às 19:09)

E com este resumo massivo (a animação tem uma interrupção devido a problemas no site)...






... termino a minha cobertura intensiva deste evento. Foi uma maratona 

O aviso laranja para chuva termina às 24h de hoje. Mas dificilmente o Gastão recuperará do estado lastimável atual (enfatizo que chuva localmente intensa ainda pode ocorrer). A ondulação já está diminuindo nas Flores:


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 19:10)

PE Boca da Vereda nas *FLORES*

Rajada máxima até agora: 39,0m/s = *140,4 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 19:13)

PE Terras do Canto no *PICO*

Rajada máxima até agora: 50,8m/s = *182,88 km/h
*


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 19:18)

PE Pico da Urze em *SÃO JORGE*

Rajada máxima até agora: 28,4m/s = *102,24 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 19:24)

Outros PE da EDA:

Faial - 86,4 km/h
Terceira - 92,16 km/h
São Miguel - 50,76 km/h
Santa Maria - 28,44 km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2016 às 19:58)

LMCG disse:


> PE Terras do Canto no *PICO*
> 
> Rajada máxima até agora: 50,8m/s = *182,88 km/h*



Grande registo, esse valor foi registado a quantos metros do solo?


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 20:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Grande registo, esse valor foi registado a quantos metros do solo?



*AG1*
Enercon E-30/3.30

843m above sea level (ground)
47m above ground (anemometer)
*= 890m*


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 20:07)

Estou a verificar aumento da intensidade do vento no GC...

Faial - rajadas a rondar os 110 km/h
São Jorge - rajadas a rondar os 120 km/h
Pico - rajadas a rondar os 150 km/h


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 20:42)

Continuo a verificar aumento da intensidade do vento no GC...

Faial  - rajadas a rondar os *115 km/h*
São Jorge - rajadas a rondar os *125 km/h*
Pico - rajadas a rondar os *175 km/h




*


----------



## Peterboss (2 Set 2016 às 20:45)

Em angra o vento mantêm-se fraco por enquanto mas as nuvens estão carregadas e negras...


----------



## Peterboss (2 Set 2016 às 20:51)

LMCG disse:


> Continuo a verificar aumento da intensidade do vento no GC...
> 
> Faial  - rajadas a rondar os *115 km/h*
> São Jorge - rajadas a rondar os *125 km/h*
> ...



Está na hora de bloquear as hélices não?


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 20:56)

Peterboss disse:


> Está na hora de bloquear as hélices não?



Só podes bloquear o movimento para efetuares manutenção e só quando não está vento significativo... a estas velocidades as pás estão em bandeira e as "hélices" rodam lentamente.
Se bloqueasses a estas velocidades (travão mecânico) arriscavas a integridade da torre... ressonâncias e outras vibrações... é preferível deixar rodar mas com o mínimo de atrito... e é claro isto significa não produzir eletricidade 

PS: No Pico o vento já atinge os *180km/h*


----------



## Peterboss (2 Set 2016 às 21:07)

LMCG disse:


> Só podes bloquear o movimento para efetuares manutenção e só quando não está vento significativo... a estas velocidades as pás estão em bandeira e as "hélices" rodam lentamente.
> Se bloqueasses a estas velocidades (travão mecânico) arriscavas a integridade da torre... ressonâncias e outras vibrações... é preferível deixar rodar mas com o mínimo de atrito... e é claro isto significa não produzir eletricidade
> 
> PS: No Pico o vento já atinge os *180km/h*



Uma pergunta de quem não percebe nada disso...
Imaginando que neste momento a EDA mantêm as eólicas no Pico com as rajadas do vento que reportas não danificará as mesmas?


----------



## LMCG (2 Set 2016 às 21:10)

Teoricamente até aos 250 /h estamos garantidos, porque o projeto das torres assim o prevê...
Já agora o record deste parque é de* 268 km/h* durante o uma tempestade em 2006.

PS: Já está perto dos *190 km/h* no Pico!


----------



## Peterboss (2 Set 2016 às 21:18)

LMCG disse:


> Teoricamente até aos 250 /h estamos garantidos, porque o projeto das torres assim o prevê...
> Já agora o record deste parque é de* 268 km/h* durante o uma tempestade em 2006.
> 
> PS: Já está perto dos *190 km/h* no Pico!



Ok, entendido.
Obrigado pela explicação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2016 às 21:29)

LMCG disse:


> Só podes bloquear o movimento para efetuares manutenção e só quando não está vento significativo... a estas velocidades as pás estão em bandeira e as "hélices" rodam lentamente.
> Se bloqueasses a estas velocidades (travão mecânico) arriscavas a integridade da torre... ressonâncias e outras vibrações... é preferível deixar rodar mas com o mínimo de atrito... e é claro isto significa não produzir eletricidade
> 
> PS: No Pico o vento já atinge os *180km/h*



Mas, as pás, entram em modo bandeira, quando o vento médio sopra a mais de 25 m/s, ou seja, 90 km/h.

Pelo menos, os parques eólicos no Algarve funcionam assim.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Set 2016 às 21:34)

Boas ...

Por aqui como já referiram alguns colegas também da Terceira temos algum aumento da intensidade média do vento mas nada de muito extremo até agora ... Temos o céu mais nublado e carregado mas a nível de precipitação nada de muito relevante ... O mar na Baia de Angra já se nota que está mais agitado e já se vê os chamados "carneirinhos" ao largo de Angra ... Mas até agora nada de muito diferente ao que estamos habituados ...


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2016 às 21:53)

Tinha algumas dúvidas relativamente ao ASCAT e eventualmente acabei por encontrar o histórico relativo ao Gastão (procurar no subtópico _Storm_ no _Additional Products_). Entretanto saiu o novo aviso:


O olho está a este das Flores.



> Maximum sustained winds have decreased to near 50 mph (85 km/h) with higher gusts. Continued weakening is forecast, and Gaston will
> likely become a remnant low tomorrow.
> 
> Tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 150 miles (240 km) from the center.
> ...





> HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
> ----------------------
> WIND: Tropical storm conditions are expected over portions of the central Azores tonight.
> 
> ...



Na questão das eólicas, o aumento da intensidade do vento em altitude no GC até estava modelado pelo GFS. Obviamente que os fatores locais influenciam os valores finais.


----------



## Peterboss (2 Set 2016 às 22:54)

Novo aviso meteorológico acabado de sair do forno...



> O centro da tempestade tropical Gaston encontrava-se pelas 21h (UTC) de hoje sexta-feira a aproximadamente 185 km a NW do Faial, com deslocamento para ENE a 28 km/h. Durante a sua passagem pelo Grupo Ocidental foi registada uma rajada máxima de 93 km/h  pelas 13h (UTC) na estação do aeródromo das Flores.
> 
> Assim, emite-se:
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2016 às 23:10)

Acabei por fazer uma animação (de má qualidade) para representar o que se está a passar. A depressão perdeu a quase totalidade da sua expressão em altitude e há pouco tempo atrás estava sobre o G. Ocidental. A nebulosidade nos níveis mais altos, e o reduzido número de imagens, dificulta a visualização da rotação. O movimento é subtil mas está lá (e é mais facilmente visível a nordeste das Flores/acima do GC):


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2016 às 23:31)

O mar por aqui, tem invadido algumas zonas balneares viradas a sul. Provavelmente haverá algum pequeno estrago mas nada de grande monta.
Pelo satélite até parece que se está a firmar um sistema frontal  lolol


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2016 às 23:35)

Por aqui, chuva fraca vento moderado. A minha zona é muito abrigada, nas zonas viradas a sul e sw o vento é bem mais expressivo.

Pressão atmosférica 1012mb e a baixar


----------



## Peterboss (2 Set 2016 às 23:52)

Aqui em Angra o vento sopra com alguma intensidade mas nada de chuva por enquanto....nota-se o céu carregado


----------



## LMCG (3 Set 2016 às 00:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas, as pás, entram em modo bandeira, quando o vento médio sopra a mais de 25 m/s, ou seja, 90 km/h.
> 
> Pelo menos, os parques eólicos no Algarve funcionam assim.



Correto, por isso deixam de girar rápido (a produzir energia) e passam a girar lentamente devido ao menor atrito com o vento (apesar de teres mais vento).


----------



## LMCG (3 Set 2016 às 00:16)

PE Boca da Vereda nas *FLORES*

Rajada máxima até agora: 39,0m/s = *140,4 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (3 Set 2016 às 00:19)

PE Terras do Canto no *PICO*

Rajada máxima até agora: 53,0m/s = *190,08 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (3 Set 2016 às 00:22)

PE Pico da Urze em *SÃO JORGE*

Rajada máxima até agora: 41,1m/s = *147,96 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (3 Set 2016 às 00:25)

PE Serra do Cume na *TERCEIRA*

Rajada máxima até agora: 31,6m/s = *113,76 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (3 Set 2016 às 00:29)

PE Graminhais em *SÃO MIGUEL*

Rajada máxima até agora: 24,3m/s = *87,48 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (3 Set 2016 às 00:32)

PE Figueiral em *SANTA MARIA*

Rajada máxima até agora: 9,7m/s = *34,92 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (3 Set 2016 às 00:36)

Relativamente ao PE do Salão no Faial só na Segunda-Feira posso dar valores precisos... o meu colega ficou com a dongle da VESTAS!
No software de leituras da central de Santa Bárbara posso apenas confirmar rajadas na ordem dos *120km/h*.


----------



## Peterboss (3 Set 2016 às 01:13)

Nada de chuva ainda em Angra....


----------



## Peterboss (3 Set 2016 às 01:19)

Nova actualização: Já pinga em Angra


----------



## Estraga81 (3 Set 2016 às 01:25)

Já chove nas lajes e o vento faz-se sentir com alguma intensidade mas nada fora do que estamos habituados.


----------



## Peterboss (3 Set 2016 às 01:55)

Aqui em Angra apenas pigou durante poucos minutos....mas o vento sente-se com intensidade como se fosse uma noite de inverno perfeitamente normal...

@LMCG podemos ver dados do vento registado na serra do cume?


----------



## LMCG (3 Set 2016 às 02:05)

Peterboss disse:


> Aqui em Angra apenas pigou durante poucos minutos....mas o vento sente-se com intensidade como se fosse uma noite de inverno perfeitamente normal...
> 
> @LMCG podemos ver dados do vento registado na serra do cume?



*136,08 km/h*


----------



## Peterboss (3 Set 2016 às 02:11)

LMCG disse:


> *136,08 km/h*



Obrigado!
Está dentro daquilo que pensaria que estava


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Set 2016 às 03:44)

Boas pessoal ... Complementando o que outros colegas também da Terceira referiram aqui no fórum aqui pelo centro de Angra desde as 21 horas aumentou bastante a temperatura o que fez pelo menos a mim sentir um desconforto térmico imenso ... O vento também foi aumentando de intensidade e de momento temos rajadas com alguma intensidade ... A chuva veio ao longo da noite e temos tido alguns aguaceiros moderados por aqui mas nada de fora do comum neste aspecto ... Resumindo está a ser uma tempestade no meu entender mais notada que o Alex pelo menos aqui na minha zona ... mas nada comparado a Nadines, Charlies ou Tanias do passado ... Essas pequenas com nomes de mulheres foram bem mais ameaçadoras ...


----------



## Peterboss (3 Set 2016 às 05:09)

Vinha cá actualizar o estado do tempo mas mantem-se como referiste na cidade de Angra. Vento a soprar com algumas rajadas fortes e também chuva por vezes moderada/forte


----------



## LMCG (3 Set 2016 às 09:39)

Rajadas máximas até agora nos PE da EDA:

Santa Maria - 47,16 km/h
São Miguel - 105,84 km/h
Terceira - 146,88 km/h
São Jorge - 147,96 km/h
Pico - 190,8 km/h
Faial - superior a 120 km/h
Flores - 140,4 km/h

LMCG


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2016 às 09:46)

Já sabemos, a próxima que vier se tiver nome de gaja estamos lixados  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2016 às 11:49)

Bye bye

*5h*

_TROPICAL STORM GASTON DISCUSSION NUMBER 46
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL072016
1100 PM AST FRI SEP 02 2016

*A 2222 UTC ASCAT-B pass indicated that Gaston was producing maximum
winds of 30-35 kt in its southeastern quadrant. The initial
intensity is therefore lowered to 35 kt, but Gaston won't be a
tropical storm for much longer. The last bit of deep convection
dissipated around 1800 UTC, so the cyclone is likely to be declared
post-tropical Saturday morning. The remnant low is likely to
maintain 30-kt winds until it dissipates in 36 hours, based on
guidance from the global models.*

The initial motion is 070/14 kt. The remnant low is expected to
turn northeastward and accelerate away from the Azores during the
next 24 hours ahead of an approaching cold front. The track models
agree on this scenario, and the NHC forecast remains close to the
TVCN multi-model consensus.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 03/0300Z 40.1N 28.7W 35 KT 40 MPH
 12H 03/1200Z 41.1N 26.5W 30 KT 35 MPH...POST-TROP/REMNT LOW
 24H 04/0000Z 43.3N 23.1W 30 KT 35 MPH...POST-TROP/REMNT LOW
 36H 04/1200Z...DISSIPATED_
​
*10h
*
POST-TROPICAL CYCLONE GASTON DISCUSSION NUMBER 47
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL072016
500 AM AST SAT SEP 03 2016

*Gaston has been devoid of deep convection for more than 12 hours,
and is now a swirl of stratocumulus clouds. Since the cyclone is
moving over 22-23 deg C waters and embedded in northwesterly shear
of about 35 kt, the likelihood that any new convection would reform
is slim. Given this, Gaston is being declared a post-tropical
remnant low on this advisory. Without any new convection
redeveloping the vortex is expected to spin down rather quickly, and
global models show Gaston opening up into a trough in about 18
hours.*

The initial motion estimate is 065/15. The post-tropical cyclone
should accelerate east-northeastward at the base of the mid-
latitude westerlies today, and then turn northeastward ahead of a
trough digging over Atlantic Canada prior to dissipation on Sunday.

*This is the last advisory issued on Gaston by the National
Hurricane Center. * Additional information on this system can be
found in High Seas Forecasts issued by Meteo France under WMO header
FQNT50 LFPW and available on the web at
http://www.meteofrance.com/previsions-meteo-marine/bulletin.


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 03/0900Z 40.5N 26.9W 30 KT 35 MPH...POST-TROP/REMNT LOW
12H 03/1800Z 42.4N 24.4W 25 KT 30 MPH...POST-TROP/REMNT LOW
24H 04/0600Z...DISSIPATED
*
*​


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2016 às 14:07)

Que calô...






E aqui fica uma última imagem do Gastão (agora a norte dos Açores) e constituído na quase totalidade por nuvens baixas:






A Proteção Civil dos Açores informou hoje não haver qualquer ocorrência a registar por causa da passagem da tempestade tropical "Gaston", que já se tornou numa depressão pós-tropical, mas os meios continuam de prevenção até final do alerta meteorológico.

“Não há nenhum evento a registar durante o período em que estivemos sob os avisos da tempestade tropical Gaston. Felizmente não há qualquer tipo de dano nem pessoal, nem material a registar”, afirmou o presidente do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores, em declarações aos jornalistas, José Dias.

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...o-pos-tropical-protecao-civil-sem-ocorrencias


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2016 às 15:34)

video da zona baldear do varadouro a ser varrida pelas ondas, 
Por Edgar Medeiros


----------



## LMCG (3 Set 2016 às 17:38)

Maximum wind gusts on the EDA's wind farms during the passage of the tropical storm Gaston on the Azores 

*Santa Maria* Island - FIGUEIRAL wind farm - 151m above sea level
Higher wind gust of *47,16 km/h* measured on AG13 (Enercon E-30/3.30) which is 158m above sea level (ground) plus 47m above ground (anemometer) = 205m






 48h period

*São Miguel* Island - GRAMINHAIS wind farm - 874m above sea level
Higher wind gust of *105,84 km/h* measured on AG10 (Enercon E-44) which is 904m above sea level (ground) plus 58m above ground (anemometer) = 962m






 48h period

*Terceira* Island - SERRA DO CUME wind farm - 512m above sea level
Higher wind gust of *146,88 km/h* measured on AG2 (Enercon E-44) which is 504m above sea level (ground) plus 58m above ground (anemometer) = 562m






 48h period

*São Jorge* Island - PICO DA URZE wind farm - 697m above sea level
Higher wind gust of *147,96 km/h* measured on AG9 (Enercon E-30/3.30) which is 693m above sea level (ground) plus 47m above ground (anemometer) = 740m






 48h period

*Pico* Island - TERRAS DO CANTO wind farm - 851m above sea level
Higher wind gust of *190,8 km/h* measured on AG4 (Enercon E-30/3.30) which is 848m above sea level (ground) plus 47m above ground (anemometer) = 895m






 48h period

*Flores* Island - BOCA DA VEREDA wind farm - 647m above sea level
Higher wind gust of  *140,4 km/h* measured on AG2 (Enercon E-30/3.30) which is 631m above sea level (ground) plus 47m above ground (anemometer) = 678m






 48h period

Note: I will be posting data regarding Faial Island wind farm next monday because it has a diferent software, it is a VESTAS wind farm not a ENERCON.

LMCG


----------



## LMCG (3 Set 2016 às 17:43)

LMCG disse:


> 48h period



Parece que os Florentinos viram o "olho" do bicho... às 18h de ontem parecia que não soprava uma brisa nas Flores!


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2016 às 23:26)

Quem diria que uma tempestade tropical traria _snow_ em Setembro?


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2016 às 23:37)

Orion disse:


> Quem diria que uma tempestade tropical traria _snow_ em Setembro?


Passou-se de certeza absoluta!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2016 às 23:39)

Ao menos a próxima frente deverá trazer chuvinha preciosa:


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2016 às 23:40)

A propósito de chuva, registei 11,3mm desde as 00:00 até ás 10:00 da manhã. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2016 às 23:44)

Orion disse:


> Ao menos a próxima frente deverá trazer chuvinha preciosa:



Acrescento que a frente em si é fraca a moderada. A precipitação será motivada por diversos fatores entre os quais alguns segmentos de ar muito saturado e movimento lento. Em altitude também haverá um cavado bastante interessante a oeste dos Açores.

O cisalhamento deverá ser pós-frontal. Não prestei muita atenção às variáveis todas mas apenas pelo CAPE pode haver algumas trovoadas sem muita relevância. O IPMA depois há-de avisar a malta se for o caso.


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2016 às 23:49)

Orion disse:


> Quem diria que uma tempestade tropical traria _snow_ em Setembro?








 O 'tempo' está louco


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2016 às 14:17)

Nas próximas 48 horas, provavelmente o tempo vai azedar mais do que com a passagem do Gaston Lolo. 
A passagem de um sistema frontal, o qual poderá gerar uma  ciclogénese em cima do arquipélago.


O vento poderá ser potencialmente mais forte que o da passagem do Gaston


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2016 às 15:20)

lserpa disse:


> Nas próximas 48 horas, provavelmente o tempo vai azedar mais do que com a passagem do Gaston Lolo.
> A passagem de um sistema frontal, o qual poderá gerar uma  ciclogénese em cima do arquipélago.
> 
> 
> O vento poderá ser potencialmente mais forte que o da passagem do Gaston



A ciclogénese é interessante mas é fraca a moderada. O mais intenso ocorrerá longe das ilhas.

Bolsas de ar polar já estão a descer até à latitude do arquipélago:






Bom para a instabilidade se a tendência persistir.






A ciclogénese só vem reforçar a probabilidade da ocorrência de chuva moderada a forte. Mas a precipitação estará bastante limitada pela reduzida extensão do ar saturado em altitude:






O inconveniente da ciclogénese é que parece acelerar o movimento da frente prejudicando o G. Oriental (devido à extensão do ar saturado em altitude). Nos restantes grupos, e em especial no ocidental, a frente parece mover-se mais lentamente (mas terá menos intensidade). Ver-se-á.






Infelizmente a bolsa de ar polar não se aproxima o suficiente para criar grande instabilidade no G. Ocidental. Fiz as continhas usando o GFS para amanhã às 12 no G. Ocidental e, em geral, chego à mesma conclusão que o tefigrama:






Bom para chuva e mau para tempo severo.

Por outro lado, o tefigrama é mais favorável a PDL 






Por esta altura o cavado em altitude fica em posição mais favorável. A depressão irá começar a cavar quando apanhar o _jet_ (fraco; eventualmente haverá também uma ciclogénese em altitude). Não obstante o CAPE ainda reduzido (700/800) não é descabido que ocorra alguma ou outra trovoada no G. Oriental (e talvez no GC; a rever nas próximas atualizações).

Neste evento a água precipitável continuará a rondar os 40 milímetros. É bem provável que sejam emitidos mais alguns avisos amarelos.


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2016 às 15:39)

Uma coisa é certa, o tempo mais fresco já faz falta  e a ISO a 850 descerá para níveis interessantes para esta altura do ano.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2016 às 16:46)

Faz hoje 1 ano que o centro de Angra virou cursos de água... Em vídeo, o Rio Direito. Perdão, Rua Direita:


----------



## Windmill (4 Set 2016 às 17:33)

Ontem também fez exactamente um ano que uma tromba de água se abateu sobre São Miguel, mais precisamente pela freguesia da Pedreira

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/local/mau-tempo-desaloja-familias-em-sao-miguel-atualizada-com-videos_47968


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2016 às 18:55)

lserpa disse:


> Uma coisa é certa, o tempo mais fresco já faz falta  e a ISO a 850 descerá para níveis interessantes para esta altura do ano.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Se o Pico fosse um pouco mais alto poderiam já cair uns flocos de neve lá


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2016 às 11:20)

Até a minha estação prevê um dilúvio.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2016 às 11:31)

lserpa disse:


> Até a minha estação prevê um dilúvio.



Off-Topic: Mandem um pouco para cá, que nós dispensamos uns 10 ºC para os Açores...

@lserpa esses 54,5 mm iam ser mais do que a precipitação com o Gaston


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Set 2016 às 12:23)

Já fazia falta um dia assim mais fresco...


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2016 às 13:14)

No que concerne aos Açores, a faixa de humidade aumentou de tamanho mas o GFS tirou intensidade à ciclogénese. Os aguaceiros estão a ser dispersos e enquanto não ocorrer a ciclogénese a situação deve continuar mais ou menos igual. Trovoada vai ser muito difícil para mim 






Já no que concerne à Madeira, e não obstante o tempo ameno, em altitude há uma depressão rodeada de ar muito seco. Não é propriamente relevante em termos meteorológicos mas não deixa de ser uma curiosidade (VA da Eumetsat - é preciso iniciar a animação - ou VA da NOAA). No portal do IPMA o movimento da depressão era ontem muito subtil sendo mais percetível no movimento das nuvens dispersas em altitude.

As imagens visíveis e de VA na Eumetsat são agora horárias. Mas isso acontece apenas na Europa continental (e não no Atlântico Oeste). Tratamento igual só mesmo aquando da implementação do EumetView (esperançosamente).


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2016 às 13:51)

A frente ainda tem muitos buracos... A estrutura não está ainda bem consistente...


----------



## Windmill (5 Set 2016 às 14:39)

Pela Graciosa temos chuva desde o início da manhã, mas parece que agora acentuou se mais.
Nota especial para a temperatura. Mais fresca que os dias anteriores.


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2016 às 16:04)

Ainda na sequência do Ganton, publico aqui mais um video das ondas e invadirem a piscina do varadouro.
créditos: Sandra Abreu.


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2016 às 16:58)

Sigo com um acumulado de 16.1mm


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2016 às 17:06)

Muita chuva estratiforme/orográfica. Notável a queda de temperatura em algumas ilhas. 

A frente deverá chegar ao G. Oriental de madrugada. Chuvinha e frescura. Bem que se precisa.

A trovoada continua desaparecida


----------



## LMCG (5 Set 2016 às 18:34)

Parque eólico do Salão na ilha do Faial durante a tempestade tropical Gaston - rajada máxima *142,2 km/h*






LMCG


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Set 2016 às 18:35)

Chove moderadamente por aqui.


----------



## dunio9 (5 Set 2016 às 18:47)

Aqui na vila das Lajes, Ilha Terceira, também já chove com alguma intensidade!


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Set 2016 às 18:53)

Graciosa com 10mm às 16h, sinto daqui a felicidade do @Windmill 

Acumulados razoáveis nas Flores, na Graciosa e nas ilhas do Triângulo. Na Terceira a estação ainda não atualizou.


----------



## Windmill (5 Set 2016 às 19:02)

AzoresPower disse:


> Graciosa com 10mm às 16h, sinto daqui a felicidade do @Windmill
> 
> Acumulados razoáveis nas Flores, na Graciosa e nas ilhas do Triângulo. Na Terceira a estação ainda não atualizou.


Ehehe isso hoje foi um dia como há muito já n se via por cá.

Já  chove desde a manhã, e ainda continua a cair com generosidade. As ruas são ribeiras, e as terras agradecem. Bom para aliviar a seca que nos tem afectado.

Essa noite vai ser também festa aí pela Terceira, São Miguel, e Santa Maria.

Aproveitem bem aí desse lado que eu ainda tou a aproveitar o dia


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Set 2016 às 19:27)

@Windmill


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2016 às 22:32)

Sigo com 18.8°c e um acumulado de 20.3mm. A pressão atmosférica no ls 1017Hpa 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (5 Set 2016 às 23:52)

Aqui em São Miguel anoiteceu como uma típica noite de início de outono, com um misto de nuvens prometedoras de mudança de tempo e o vento a remexer nas folhas das árvores na pressa do calendário. Ao menos assim parece estar mais fresco, porém, de forma particular na Lagoa, é a chuva que mais se destaca: há poucos minutos caiu um aguaceiro curto, mas que, por brevíssimos instantes, foi do tipo diluviano. Suponho que a água precipitável esteja bastante elevada e espero mesmo que esta noite se faça a pausa de um verão intenso como este.


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2016 às 23:54)

Levantou-se um vento arisco por aqui...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (5 Set 2016 às 23:56)

lserpa disse:


> Levantou-se um vento arisco por aqui...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


 Mais forte que o Gaston?


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2016 às 23:57)

Pelo menos mais audível lolol


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2016 às 23:58)

A *trovoada* e a chuva *forte* esfumaram-se *oficialmente*. Pena


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2016 às 00:03)

O defeito de ter um anemómetro ultra-sónico é que só atualiza a velocidade de 5 em 5 minutos... Altura que mede a velocidade instantânea e receio bem estar a perder as rajadas mais fortes... 37km/h neste momento.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Windmill (6 Set 2016 às 00:12)

lserpa disse:


> Levantou-se um vento arisco por aqui...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Confirmo.
Levantou se igualmente por aqui uma ventania do quadrante norte.
Lá fora até assobia.


----------



## faroeste (6 Set 2016 às 00:27)

Windmill disse:


> Confirmo.
> Levantou se igualmente por aqui uma ventania do quadrante norte.
> Lá fora até assobia.


Boa noite, confirmo que aqui na Graciosa está um dia de inverno no que diz respeito ao vento.


----------



## S3008 (6 Set 2016 às 04:53)

Por aqui chove, acompanhado de ventos fortes!
Pelo que vi no telejornal, possibilidade de aguaceiros torrencialmente fortes e ocorrência de trovoada é o que está previsto para todas as ilhas do arquipélago dos Açores, mas com tudo isto, interessante que o ultimo aviso emitido pelo Ipma só estava alertando o G.O e o G.C para esse tipo de ocorrência.


----------



## LMCG (6 Set 2016 às 04:56)

Este tempo de facto anda esquisito...


----------



## S3008 (6 Set 2016 às 04:59)

LMCG disse:


> Este tempo de facto anda esquisito...




Temperatura Maxima 37?   Hoje nao esteve assim tanto calor!!


----------



## LMCG (6 Set 2016 às 05:04)

S3008 disse:


> Temperatura Maxima 37?   Hoje nao esteve assim tanto calor!!



Teria sido um record e tanto!

Acho que quando passarmos dos 30º aqui em São Miguel já vai haver um aumento da mortalidade quanto mais 37...


----------



## S3008 (6 Set 2016 às 05:07)

LMCG disse:


> Teria sido um record e tanto!
> 
> Acho que quando passarmos dos 30º aqui em São Miguel já vai haver um aumento da mortalidade quanto mais 37...




Foi isso que me deixou meio assustado em relação ao print que colocaste mais acima...


----------



## S3008 (6 Set 2016 às 05:16)

http://servicos-sraa.azores.gov.pt/morhi/# 
Hoje em qualquer ponto de S.Miguel os valores não conseguiram ser mais elevados do que 20ºC


----------



## AzoresPower (6 Set 2016 às 12:32)

Dia fresco no arquipélago...


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2016 às 14:07)

LMCG disse:


> Este tempo de facto anda esquisito...



Essa estação não tem estado propriamente 'saudável'. Tanto que está _off _hoje.

Como tal esses 37º... é melhor interpretar isso com um pacote - e não pitada - de sal.



S3008 disse:


> Por aqui chove, acompanhado de ventos fortes!
> Pelo que vi no telejornal, possibilidade de aguaceiros torrencialmente fortes e ocorrência de trovoada é o que está previsto para todas as ilhas do arquipélago dos Açores, mas com tudo isto, interessante que o ultimo aviso emitido pelo Ipma só estava alertando o G.O e o G.C para esse tipo de ocorrência.



Com o tempo já desconfio que o boletim meteorológico que é apresentado às 19:55 e depois às 20:30 é o mesmo que dá ao longo do dia (usando a saída das 00z). A saída das 12z do ECM está totalmente disponível às +-19h hora local. No IPMA os modelos estão disponíveis por volta das 21:30. Parece-me pouco tempo para gravar um novo boletim para aparecer no jornal da noite. Provavelmente só o fazem em condições urgentes (claro que posso estar enganado porque estou só a especular e não vejo os boletins meteorológicos ao longo do dia).

A previsão que publicaste e a previsão oficial no facebook do IPMA são muito diferentes (o que seria coerente com a utilização de saídas diferentes).


----------



## AzoresPower (6 Set 2016 às 17:15)

Está mais quente de novo, mas está uma brisa agradável e pouca humidade. Finalmente, nas últimas 1/2 semanas houve dias insuportáveis... pelo menos para mim, os nossos colegas continentais convidariam-me a lá ter passado ontem e hoje


----------



## LMCG (7 Set 2016 às 02:25)

S3008 disse:


> Foi isso que me deixou meio assustado em relação ao print que colocaste mais acima...



Na sequência dos posts das páginas anteriores, neve em São Caetano (Pico) e nas Furnas, resolvi participar na brincadeira com os 37º em São Miguel, desculpa se te meio que assustei, é que para quem quer ironizar 37º em São Miguel é igual aos 0º nas Furnas em Setembro.


----------



## LMCG (7 Set 2016 às 02:39)

Não ironizemos demais... o vento à passagem do Gaston foi mais intenso do que na passagem dessa frente!

*Santa Maria*







*São Miguel*






*Terceira*






*São Jorge*






*Pico*






*Flores*


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2016 às 18:46)

Grande treta para passageiros e SATA. Mas quem quiser fotografar um _avion_ em PDL, dificilmente terá melhor oportunidade que esta


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Set 2016 às 20:58)

Final de dia bastante agradável por aqui.

Será que vamos ter um mês de setembro ativo?


----------



## Manecas (8 Set 2016 às 17:45)

Boas pessoal!
Dentro em breve começarei a ter dados aqui da Ponta Oriental de São Jorge. Acabei de receber uma prenda da minha Maria (Uma estação meteorológica)  Só falta montar.


----------



## lserpa (9 Set 2016 às 11:25)

Manecas disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> Dentro em breve começarei a ter dados aqui da Ponta Oriental de São Jorge. Acabei de receber uma prenda da minha Maria (Uma estação meteorológica)  Só falta montar.


Se der para por on-line será a cereja no topo  do bolo


----------



## Manecas (9 Set 2016 às 12:50)

lserpa disse:


> Se der para por on-line será a cereja no topo  do bolo


Bom dia! 
Sim, a ideia é essa! Já a montei, mas vou tentar nos próximos dias aprimorar o local onde a montei, tenho de subi-la um pouco mais para ficar totalmente descoberta a Nordeste, fica só um bocadinho de nada abaixo do telhado da casa nessa posição!
Já a tenho a transmitir, esta manhã deixei o pc ligado com a Estação a transmitir, mas esqueci-me que tenho a hibernação ligada e foi abaixo!! :/
Ainda tenho umas coisitas a aprender, mas vou chegar lá! Nada como ler e ver o que os outros membros vão transmitindo.


----------



## lserpa (9 Set 2016 às 13:11)

Está a transmitir para que site? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Manecas (9 Set 2016 às 16:40)

lserpa disse:


> Está a transmitir para que site?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Aqui está o link: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICALHETA2


----------



## lserpa (9 Set 2016 às 20:51)

Manecas disse:


> Aqui está o link: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICALHETA2


Creio que tens que calibrar agora é o barómetro. Está a 1011, comparado com as redondezas, a minha está com 1022 e a de Angra a 1018hpa. Logo deverá andar algures pelo meio desses valores  provavelmente terás que inserir a altura a que está a tua estação, se tiveres acesso aos dados do aeródromo, já terás alguma noção dos valores próximos da tua estação. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## AzoresPower (11 Set 2016 às 14:52)

O vento por aqui sopra com algumas rajadas assinaláveis...


----------



## Manecas (11 Set 2016 às 19:19)

lserpa disse:


> Creio que tens que calibrar agora é o barómetro. Está a 1011, comparado com as redondezas, a minha está com 1022 e a de Angra a 1018hpa. Logo deverá andar algures pelo meio desses valores  provavelmente terás que inserir a altura a que está a tua estação, se tiveres acesso aos dados do aeródromo, já terás alguma noção dos valores próximos da tua estação.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Boas!
Eu penso que tenho de utilizar os dados da pressão absoluta e converter na relativa. Eu consigo colocar os dados que quiser nas configurações da estação no campo da pressão realtiva. Penso que é isso que me falta, mas não sei se estou a pensar correto!

Editado:
Penso que já resolvi. Tinha mesmo de calcular


----------



## faroeste (11 Set 2016 às 23:13)

Muito bem. Mais uma estação em função.
Para outubro será a minha.


----------



## S3008 (12 Set 2016 às 02:56)

Por aqui (Nordeste, S.Miguel) já chove continuamente em média uns 15 minutos!


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2016 às 00:57)

O aviso amarelo para a Madeira é deveras interessante na sua duração: 3 horas 

A frente ainda está a uma distância considerável (noroeste):






Como é hábito, o AROME tem sempre uns cenários interessantes:






Não se refere a este evento mas um dilúvio (na periferia do Funchal) após um incêndio seria _fascinanto-preocupante_


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Set 2016 às 10:55)

Bom Dia

Aqui por Angra no dia de ontem pela manhã tivemos céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos ... Hoje temos mais um dia nublado mas sem chuva por agora ... 

Saudar o user @Manecas pela sua nova estação ... é sempre importante ter dados da ilha de São Jorge por aqui ... Que venham cada vez mais users de outras ilhas reportar o estado do tempo neste fórum ... Só enriquece ainda mais o meteopt ... 

Saudações a todos ...


----------



## Manecas (16 Set 2016 às 15:16)

Boa tarde!

Aqui pelo Topo, anteontem e ontem, tivemos umas manhãs frescas e com alguns pingos à mistura. Hoje o dia tem estado nublado, por vezes com cara de chuva, e o vento aumentou de intensidade. O barometro da minha estação marca 1026 hPa, o que me faz alguma confusão, pensei que o dia seria de sol!

@Wessel1985 obrigada!  Penso que será interessante ver os dados que irei recolher durante o Inverno. Esta Zona do Topo, pelo que tenho visto, é algo parecida com o Nordeste em São Miguel, temos um clima completamente diferente do resto da Ilha, chegamos a estar dias a fio com chuva e nevoeiro e da Ribeira Seca até ao resto da Ilha (Velas) estar sol. Vai ser interessante. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2016 às 17:23)

A malta da Univ. Wisconsin tem uma versão própria do Eumetview europeu. Enquanto que as imagens da Eumetsat são quase todas rascas ainda, lá na SSEC juntaram as imagens do GOES (centro esquerda) com as do Meteosat (centro direita). O marcador está sobre a ilha de S. Jorge (e as diferenças na qualidade das imagens são óbvias):







A Europa tem satélites meteorológicos mais avançados que os EUA. Já a sua política de partilha de dados é ainda mais opaca e capitalista (cobram por coisas que não deviam) que os vizinhos do outro lado do Atlântico.


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2016 às 17:07)

Há pouco ocorreu um período de chuva moderado em PDL (chuva estratiforme). O aviso amarelo foi emitido mesmo em cima do acontecimento (nem está no facebook).

Até ao final do mês podem chegar cá mais algumas plumas tropicais. Já mudança de padrão... não se vislumbra.


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2016 às 19:12)

Nos próximos 4 dias irão passar pelos Açores algumas frentes de intensidade fraca a moderada:






Tudo indica que este mês não trará nada mais em termos de eventos tropicais. A época termina a 30 de Novembro mas Setembro costuma a ser o mês mais interessante.






A formação nebulosa visível do Nordeste é a expressão perfeita do tefigrama de hoje nas Lajes:






Alguma instabilidade perto da superfície, havendo uma brutal inversão por volta dos 1500 metros de altitude.

O Outono começará no dia 22 de Setembro às 14:21 UTC (que é igual à hora dos Açores).


----------



## lserpa (20 Set 2016 às 20:48)

Com o bom tempo que hoje está, ninguém diria que amanhã vai estar de chuva...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Manecas (21 Set 2016 às 10:32)

Bom dia,
Por aqui já pinga!  Vamos a ver se aguenta...

[ATUALIZAÇÃO]

@Wessel1985 Por aqui vamos mesmo ter um dia de chuva! Bem falta já fazia por estas bandas... Tá a cair um bom aguaceiro já à alguns instantes. O vento continua fraco, NNW, e pela cara da coisa, vai ser isto todo o dia.


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Set 2016 às 10:40)

Bom Dia a todos

Aqui pela Terceira também temos uma manhã cinzenta e já com alguns pingos de chuva embora apenas em tom de ameaça ... Mas tudo indica que teremos um dia com alguma água por aqui ...


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2016 às 19:59)

Em PDL o céu está esbranquiçado...











... devido aos _cirrostratus_. Tem um aspeto interessante no satélite:






Instrumentalmente:






Alguma dessa humidade em altitude advém do fluxo meridional que está a desfazer o Karl:






Os compósitos da NASA também mostram a nebulosidade não obstante não estarem bem feitos hoje. Para variar deixo outra imagem com menos detalhe


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Set 2016 às 16:08)

Boa Tarde

Apenas para dizer que temos o pico do Verão em pleno Outono aqui pela Terceira ... Tanto ontem como hoje temos tido temperaturas bastante elevadas e picos enormes de calor principalmente ao início das tardes ...


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2016 às 19:01)

Uma frente sem grande espetacularidade mas que lá deixou alguns milímetros nas ilhas ocidentais. 

A próxima frente parece que será melhor. Até poderá beneficiar mais as ilhas orientais ao contrário do que tem acontecido até agora. 

Não se deve concretizar nestes termos mas aqui deixo a nota para a ciclogénese explosiva modelada pelo GFS (976hPa  949hPa; 27 hPa em 24 horas).


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2016 às 13:00)

A frente acabou por me surpreender! Belo depósito para estratiformes...


----------



## Manecas (29 Set 2016 às 15:49)

Sigo com um acumulado de 9,4 mm. Tempo escuro, algum vento e sempre a cair uma chuva "miudinha".
Verifiquem as câmaras do SpotAzores e vão ver que esta Ponta da Ilha é mesmo um mundo à parte do resto


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Set 2016 às 17:19)

Boa Tarde a todos ...

Aqui por Angra do Heroísmo na Ilha Terceira tivemos uma manhã cinzenta e com alguma chuva miudinha mas agora à tarde temos sol e algumas formas de nuvens engraçadas no céu ... Aqui ao contrário de outras ilhas do grupo central não tivemos assim tanta chuva ... 

Saudações a todos e bons acompanhamentos ...


----------

